# Open Thread to SAS USER- Canucklehead



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Your body is just so magnificent, words cant describe it.

I need you, I want you, I love you.

Be mine.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Some new fad around here I see. Hmmmm who should I page!


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

OMG Canuckle, your body is a wonderland, I think I might love you.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

and you have so much in common!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

This is how I imagine canucklehead and his future girlfriend after Vancouver wins the Stanley cup


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

This will end in tears.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, suggestive photos?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

^yeah, I mean you gotta give the guy something...


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

arnie said:


> and you have so much in common!


Indeed, what a great team!

I hope Canucklehead and Canucklehead join souls and become SuperCanucklehead


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

May your first child be a masculine child.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

WintersTale said:


>


 http://gifsoup.com/


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I would go gay for Canucklehead.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

After reading this, my heart has broken into a million pieces. Now I'll spend the rest of my tortured life wondering about the one that got away...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm sorry Canuckle, but you're just not my type.

I mean, you're a nice guy, but I would rather just be friends. I don't want to lose that.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I'm sorry Canuckle, but your just not my type.
> 
> I mean, your a nice guy, but I would rather just be friends. I don't want to lose that.


 Oh no! I was really rooting for you guys to get together.

This thread was oh so romantic.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

aww, ****, the self loves the self but the self rejects self!! HOW SELFISH!!!!!!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I'm sorry Canuckle, but your just not my type.
> 
> I mean, your a nice guy, but I would rather just be friends. I don't want to lose that.


Noooo!

But I actually love you!!

Can you tell me what's wrong with me? Why am I not desirable?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Noooo!
> 
> But I actually love you!!
> 
> Can you tell me what's wrong with me? Why am I not desirable?


Canuckle, come on, you are making this really awkward for me.

I like shopping with you, talking to you about all the guys I'm banging and not you, and even when you give me unsolicited compliments that I never take a hint from.

We are just, 2 different people.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Canuckle, come on, you are making this really awkward for me.
> 
> I like shopping with you, talking to you about all the guys I'm banging and not you, and even when you give me unsolicited compliments that I never take a hint from.
> 
> We are just, 2 different people.


Stop being such a tease, at least throw him a pity f**k?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Unknown88 said:


> Stop being such a tease, at least throw him a pity f**k?


No way, I don't want to ruin the friendship.

I mean, he would probably be spectacular in bed. Like one of the best ever, but still I don't want to ruin what we have.

He's like in my top 50 of favorite friends.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

ouch


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> No way, I don't want to ruin the friendship.
> 
> I mean, he would probably be spectacular in bed. Like one of the best ever, but still I don't want to ruin what we have.
> 
> He's like in my top 50 of favorite friends.


welcome to the slippery slope of madness


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Damn, that's cold.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Barette said:


> Damn, that's cold.


I'm a cold *****, you gotta be a 1%er to get with me honey.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow. OP is gay. What a loss for the female population. Oh well. On to the next.

Congrats on your ego trip.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

lyric said:


> Wow. OP is gay. What a loss for the female population. Oh well. On to the next.
> 
> Congrats on your ego trip.


Hey I know you don't like tight pants, but I think they look good on him okay?

You still have a good portion of dudes living in the early 2000's style of pants to choose from.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I'm a cold *****, you gotta be a 1%er to get with me honey.


Damn, who knew Canucklehead was a golddigger.

You could do better, OP. Don't feel bad.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Whats the point of these open threads?


----------



## The Crow (Apr 17, 2012)

This may be the most beautiful, heart wrenching relationship I've ever seen.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Almost makes you want to cry.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Barette said:


> Almost makes you want to cry.


:lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't know you. Seem like an okay guy, or a slight dick. I don't care enough to find out.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> I don't know you. Seem like an okay guy, or a slight dick. I don't care enough to find out.


lol.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I may have had a few too many glasses of red wine while I was hanging out with him last night.

He touched my no no place while I was sitting at the computer. I'm calling the police.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> I don't know you. Seem like an okay guy, or a slight dick. I don't care enough to find out.


Haha! That's what I was thinking. He's probably okay, enough, but the narcissistic tendencies are a little off-putting.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Rufus said:


> Haha! That's what I was thinking. He's probably okay, enough, but the narcissistic tendencies are a little off-putting.


Hey, serious thread is serious. :sus

Look at my avatar, this is the serious face I am making right now.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

How goes the PMing?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I don't get this thread...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

It's ok Canucklehead...


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Got any lovin yet?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Next thing you know you two will be adopting a baby from Guatemala.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

???


----------



## Dissonant (Sep 22, 2012)

This thread disgusts me.

He pours his heart out to you, and what do you do? You stomp on it. In public -- not even a private message.

I'm sorry, Canucklehead. You deserve better.


----------

